# Bei Submit-Button-Klick POPUP öffnen



## fabi9the9real (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab mir nen IRC-Channel für meine Site eingerichtet, die auch wie auf tutorials.de unter "chat" erst einen Nick abfrägt. Alles funktioniert, nur wenn ich dann auf "Chat betreten" klicke, leitet er in ein neues Fenster, indem der Chat erscheint. Geht es, dass wenn ich auf den Submit-Button klicke, sich ein Popup mit dem Chat öffnet?
Praktisch wie auf tutorials.de


THX for your help!

greetz,

Fabi


----------



## Loomis (24. Juli 2005)

```
<input type="submit" name="name" onClick="fenster öffnen funktion">
```

und wie man ein neues fenster öffnet liest sich hier ganz gut:
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


----------



## fabi9the9real (25. Juli 2005)

aja, danke! Ich habs schon verstanden. Nur übernimmt er jetzt die eingegebenen Formular-Daten nicht.


----------



## Gumbo (25. Juli 2005)

Du könntest das gesamte Formular in einem Popup-Fenster öffnen:
	
	
	



```
<form action="…" target="Fensterbezeichner" onsubmit="window.open('', 'Fensterbezeichner')">
	…
</form>
```


----------



## fabi9the9real (25. Juli 2005)

ja, danke nochmal. Aber ich verstehs einfach nicht. Ich hab jetzt den Quellcode:

 - Nickeingageformular (index.php)


```
<form action="chat.php" target="Chat" onsubmit="window.open("chat.php", "Chat", "width=310,height=400")">   <input name='nick' type='text'>
    <input type='image' name='login' src='../images/chat.bmp'>
      </form>
```

Bloß jetzt öffnet er einfach ein neues Browserfenster, wie wenn man den Befehl 

```
target="_blank"
```
verwenden würde.

Naja, ich hoffe, ihr könnt es mir erklären.

THX


----------



## Gumbo (25. Juli 2005)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<form action="chat.php" target="Chat" onsubmit="window.open('', 'Chat', 'width=310,height=400')">
	…
</form>
```


----------



## fabi9the9real (25. Juli 2005)

funktioniert leider auch nicht


----------



## Gumbo (25. Juli 2005)

Unterstützt dein Browser überhaupt JavaScript? Denn das von dir beschriebene Verhalten wäre typisch für einen Browser, der JavaScript nicht unterstützt oder dessen Einstellungen so konfiguriert sind, dass Popup-Fenster nicht geöffnet werden.


----------



## fabi9the9real (26. Juli 2005)

also mein browser unterstützt javascript. Weil ich hab das mal probiert, indem ich den Chat in einem Popup öffne, nur kreig ich es nicht hin,d en chat in einem Popup zu öffnen, und nebenbei noch die daten (Nickfeld) eines Formulars mit zu übernehmen...


----------



## Gumbo (26. Juli 2005)

Leider kann ich gerade nicht nachvollziehen, weshalb mein Vorschlag bei dir nicht funktionieren sollte. Bei mir funktioniert alles einwandfrei.


----------

